# HATZ eliquid



## Franky (5/11/14)

I see this liquid all the time in cigarette shops and was wondering who makes it? Also, has anyone tried it?


----------



## shabbar (5/11/14)

havent seen or heard of it , maybe try some and post reviews ?


----------



## KieranD (5/11/14)

Seen it at the bottle store as well. 
No idea who makes it but they have branded kits as well. Wouldn't be surprised if it was rebranded chinese import liquid


----------



## Franky (5/11/14)

@KieranD I think it goes for R35/40 a bottle.


----------



## Kaizer (5/11/14)

I tried it when I was still on Twisp. I really didn't enjoy it. Tasted alot like the fake Liqua I was duped into buying at a later stage.


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)

I have tried it before(Bubblegum and Double Mint) R50/10ml from royal smokers in Midlands mall and i must say i actually enjoyed it(was using the fake liqua at that time)


----------



## Kaizer (5/11/14)

If I remember correctly, I tried the coffee flavour. Maybe I should give it another try... I didnt know anything about steeping during those pre-ecigssa days


----------



## Franky (6/11/14)

@Kaizer, those liquids don't need to be steeped. They're mass-produced (same as Twisp liquids don't need to be steeped) - Vapour Mountain liquids on the other hand get better with steeping as they are custom made.


----------



## Kaizer (6/11/14)

Thanks @Franky . I really thought all juices get better with time. 

Thanks kinda sad now that a few juices of mine have no hope.


----------



## ESH (6/11/14)

I have tried the strawberry and vanilla flavor's, the strawberry was pretty good however the vanilla was insipid, the nic hit was quite noticeable.


----------



## free3dom (6/11/14)

Kaizer said:


> Thanks @Franky . I really thought all juices get better with time.
> 
> Thanks kinda sad now that a few juices of mine have no hope.



Time for some mixing then 

I've had quite a few juices I found unvapable by themselves which became rather awesome when mixed with others. You will have to experiment and some comibinations are terrible, but it is quite an interesting exercise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (6/11/14)

These liquids come from otp(other tobaco products) based in cape town. Was the first juice i bought when i got my kit( vanilla in 18mg) im currently vaping the cappucino in 18 but this is the juoce i normally buy since its cheaper than liqua by 10bux here but tastes just as good. Ive had the blue energy , gummy berry , and peach.


----------

